# חוות דעת על גורדו ווילה סוקה...



## malyaha2 (24/2/13)

חוות דעת על גורדו ווילה סוקה... 
היי בנות,

אנחנו מחפשים כבר הרבה זמן מקום אינטימי וכפרי לחתונה יחסית קטנה (250 איש) ועד עכשיו ללא הצלחה  
רציתי לדעת האם יש לכן המלצות על וילה סוקה ועל גורדו שנמצא בחוף גורדון, תל אביב
תודה


----------



## לולית23 (24/2/13)

אני הייתי בוילה סוקה 
כמוזמנת אני יכולה לחלוק את החוויות שלי
המקום מאוד יפה, ומאוד קסום, החלק החיצוני מלא צמחי יסמין ומנורות קטנות כמו ביער קסום
המקום מיועד לאירועים קטנים אבל רק עד 200 איש אז אני לא יודעת אם זה רלוונטי כי אמרת שיש לכם 250 מוזמנים
הייתי שם בחתונה של 130 איש והיה נהדר, לא צפוף מידי ולא ריק
האוכל מעולה! יש אוירה נעימה והצוות מאוד נחמד ויעיל
מה שכן אני יודעת שהמחירים שלהם לא זולים ואפילו יקרים
מזל טוב!


----------



## Bobbachka (24/2/13)

קרדיטים מחתונה בגורדו 
של נינו כמובן.


קרדיטים


----------



## nino15 (24/2/13)

אני התחתנתי בגורדו 
(את יכולה לראות בקרדיטים).

לגבי וילה סוקה - יש די הרבה הבדל בין זה לגורדו. בווילה סוקה די יקר ונורא "בוטיקי". הם נתנו לנו הצעת מחיר גבוהה ב-170 ש"ח יותר מגורדו. מצד שני, המקום מאוד מאוד יפה והבנתי שהאוכל מאוד טעים. 
לגבי גורדו - מתי אתם רוצים להתחתן? בסגירת חורף שלהם נראה לי שאין כ"כ מקום ל-250 וזה יכול להיות צפוף. לנו היה 150 איש ומעבר לזה לא חושבת שהיה מקום. אבל כשאין סגירה של המקום יש הרבה יותר מקום.


----------



## malyaha2 (25/2/13)

היי! 
אחרי שקראתי את הקרדיטים שלך ( שנכתבו בכישרון רב אני חייבת לציין ) בכלל הבנתי שיש אופציה להתחתן בגורדו.

קראתי חוות דעת ממש ממש לא טובה על המקום אבל זה רק של זוג אחד ותמיד יש את אלו שהמקרה שלהם הוא קיצוני...

האם היית מרוצה מהאוכל / התנהלות /מחיר?

הבנתי שלא נעשו שם הרבה אירועים אז השאלה העיקרית אם כדאי לנו לקחת סיכון?

אנחנו מכוונים לסוף ספטמבר תחילת אוקטובר אז נראה לי שלא חייב שיהיה מקורה....

תודה על העזרה


----------



## nino15 (25/2/13)

כמה תשובות 
קודם כל, תתפלאי כמה אירועים הם עושים שם. כשרצינו לקבוע תאריך הסתבר לנו שכמעט כל ימי השישי שלהם תפוסים ל-4 חודשים קדימה. 
גם אני קראתי ביקורת לא טובה על המקום, ולכן בהתחלה פסלתי אותו. רק כשהתייאשנו מלמצוא מקום החלטתי לראות אותו וממש הופתעתי לטובה. 

אני מאוד הייתי מרוצה מההתנהלות איתם והמחיר שהם נתנו לנו היה מאוד נוח והם באו לקראתנו המון. וגם האוכל היה ממש טעים. 
מה שכן צריך לזכור שזה לא בשטנץ הרגיל של חתונות. זה מסעדה ולכן יש לזה את החסרונות של זה, אבל גם את היתרונות. היו כמה דודות שעיקמו בהתחלה את האף, אבל אמא שלי מספרת שעד היום היא מקבלת מחמאות על החתונה. 

הכי טוב שתלכי לשם ותראי את המקום. אני גם ממליצה ללכת לראות איך זה נראה באירוע, כי זה ממש שונה.


----------



## malyaha2 (25/2/13)

שונה זה מעולה!! 
הסיבה שבגללה עדיין לא מצאנו מקום ( ולא שהיינו במלא מקומות אלא רק בשלושה ) כי אנחנו לא מתחברים לכל האולמות הגדולים...

אהבנו מאוד את חוות אלנבי אבל אין להם רשיון עסק שזה (מסתבר) Deal breaker 

לא מחפשים את השטאנץ הקבוע של החתונות כי זה פשוט לא בשבילנו ( וכמובן כל אחד ומה שמתאים לו...) אז ככה שגורדו נשמע רלוונטי 

תודה על העזרה


----------

